

Ask HN: Would bitcoin tech be feasible for decentralised forum? - hallowtech

I was reading an article about the AnonOps IRC server being shut down, and started wondering if it would be feasible to use the same sort of concept used for bitcoins to decentralise communication like a forum.
======
Joakal
That doesn't make sense, bitcoins relies on insufficient processing power with
cryptography to generate bitcoins.

You could just set up your own IRC server.

Or if you want to go fancy (locally):
<http://wiki.daviddarts.com/PirateBox_DIY>

------
JoachimSchipper
Look into Usenet for a forum with no central control (it's pretty much peer-
to-peer, but the "peers" are servers, not any random guy); I have no idea what
Bitcoin has to do with anything, though.

------
xorglorb
I2P's Syndie (<http://syndie.i2p2.de/>) seems like exactly what you're looking
for.

------
wmf
This might be possible; it's similar to Namecoin. I'm not sure how you'd
create the incentive to mine, though.

------
phlux
bitcoins should be used for karma.... e.g. you calculate the real time a user
spends on the site, a function of the amount of time typing answers and the
upvotes they get, and this results in bitcoin karma.

~~~
sgornick
Like Witcoin does? <http://witcoin.com>

